# android app update?



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there one coming?

As I can't see some pics, or click on some links, can't like peoples posts, can't give people reps.

I asked this question about six weeks ago, and got told 'next week'

Is one coming?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

next week? 

now you KNEW that was coming :lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I have new versions of the Android and Apple App.

Both should be submitted this weekend.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't find this app in the Android play store?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

no-way said:


> I can't find this app in the Android play store?


We pulled both official apps.

If you want to use a mobile app then most people opt for Tapatalk.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Tapatalk, okay i'll check that out thanks!


----------

